# What is it?



## GrlsHnt2 (Oct 10, 2016)

As another member told me in the previous thread, you folks have a lot of knowledge. So I'll post pics occasionally of a few my dad collected over his lifetime. Can you folks tell me more about them?


----------



## Forest Grump (Oct 11, 2016)

First appears to be a broken blade, probably unfinished & broken during manufacture. 

Others are exhausted, most likely knives used & re-sharpened until their size was reduced to the point they were discarded & replaced with a fresh one. It becomes difficult to know sometimes what they were shaped like originally, but someone on here may be able to tell you. The last one could be a halfted scraper, although I really think most of those were still primarily used as cutting tools, & as the edge of some wore, it resulted in a rounded knife rather than a triangular one.

There are some folks on here (not me ) who have an enormous store of knowledge on such things.


----------



## Willjo (Oct 11, 2016)

It would help to know the state they were found in


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 11, 2016)

The first one looks like the front end of an unfinished late-stage preform that was broken during manufacture. The other two are some kind of Archaic-era stemmed points that have been used and used and used and resharpened. The last one looks like probably a Savannah River point.


----------

